

How and why Tor changes its protocol - ikeboy
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-design-proposals-how-we-make-changes-our-protocol

======
voltagex_
Can someone please provide a text mirror of the article? *.torproject.org is
blocked here.

~~~
unhammer
From your email as well? Otherwise you could send a blank email to
gettor@torproject.org for a Tor download link from a non-torproject.org server
and use Tor to read it :-)

~~~
voltagex_
Heh, that'd get me fired. Neat trick though, I'll have to remember that.

